

Oracle Database 11g coming to Amazon RDS - Yrlec
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/02/01/oracle-database-11g-coming-to-amazon-rds/

======
Yrlec
This is exciting! Not necessarily because Oracle is the best choice if you're
an AWS customer but because it's and indication that Amazon is planning on
supporting even more databases. Let's hope for PostgreSQL-support any time
soon!

I think the main reason Amazon chose Oracle over databases like PostgreSQL is
that it also makes it easier for a lot of people to convince their boss to
move to AWS.

